# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Zion Hill progress as of 9/13/13

## captaind

Linston is doing a great job at the yard when he's not driving LINSTON'S TAXI

*www.redplate-negril.com*

*Here's the latest picture of the work at the yard.*

http://s280.photobucket.com/user/cap...%20Sept%202013

The pictures have captions at the top and can be viewed full screen

----------


## Rambo

nice lookin pump room

----------


## captaind

Soon to be a full workshop

----------


## yetta

Major progress.......looking great!!

----------


## Rambo

lol  thought that was a likkle roomy just for pump... :Smile:

----------


## captaind

*This week I have 7 workers at the yard.

Linston and Courtney (my first yard boy) will be heading up a two week push. We are striking while the iron is hot and the winds are favorable. 

Here's Courtney then and now.*

----------


## captaind

220v going into the workshop tomorrow to power the pump. A licensed electrician will do the work *TO CODE* ...ain't it sweet. Also bringing a 110v leg for 110 stuff. 

I'm really jazzed....I'm going to have a workshop with water and electric ..........

Linston and his guy cleared the old banana walk over by the big rock. The guy who's working with him is a real farmer and seems to see what can be done there and wants to be a part of it.

So he show's up this morning with two dozen banana suckers to plant. FOR FREE!  A very big deal!

Did I say I'm jazzed? 

 I will ride this wave as long as I can...

Cap

----------


## Sam I Am

I would love to visit someday Capt!

----------


## captaind

> I would love to visit someday Capt!


Next time you're there....

Cap

----------


## Rasta Stan

Looking great Cap. It's not easy I'm sure.

----------


## goldilocks

Good Works!  I spy that lovely rich looking soil that the pipe trench is dug into.  gonna be some nice veggies grown on Zion Hill!

----------


## captaind

The wiring went into the workshop (chicken coop) today.

Excellent job. I will recommend this guy. Done to code as I would expect here in the States.

Pump test worked. Feed to the roof top tank and up to Zion Hill (75 foot lift) works great

Ordered six 650 Gal tanks from RotoTech today. 

Meanwhile Courtney and his posse cut a shi*T load of fence posts today.

Damn I wish I was there.

----------


## Sam I Am

> Damn I wish I was there.


Me too  :Smile:

----------


## goldilocks

If you got wata, you're good to go - full speed ahead.  and yeah, I wish I was there too!  I am an excellent farm hand if you need more, I grew up working on a horse farm busting bales of hay and 100 pound bags of feed, and pushing countless wheelbarrow loads to the manure pile, LOL!  I worked so I could ride horses in exchange.

----------


## rustedduck

Lookin great Cap., I know your getting pumped !  (grin)

----------


## captaind

Everything works!!!!!!

We've got full pressure over the hill and up to the roof tank. I can deliver water to anywhere on the property now!

The back fence is coming along. All the posts are cut and we start with the wire on Monday.

Everybody's paid and I have pictures of the work...Life's good

BTW...If you're wondering ....this week's payroll was  900 US...about the price of two nights at a AI

----------


## yetta

You got a lot of bang for you bucks!!!  I'm sure it is a dream come true. So blessed to be able to see this all come together and still be healthy and strong. Life is to be lived and you are doing that fi sure!!! Congrats to all involved!!!  :Smile:

----------

